# Bully max



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

What exactly does the supplement do and what are your thoughts on it???










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

it very effective in wasting your money. that's the only thing it does.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Suppose to bulk them up make them big as hell see it a lot with bully breeders and bully shows venders.I have seen a before and after pic of a dog on it the owner started the dog on it @5months seen pic of dog @9month old did see difference but hey I don't know how healthy this is for dog.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

good old fashion working ur dog will get them to look right... no reaso to add garbage like that to the diet...

and sure as hel dont use that on a puppy. would u give ur 1yr old a weight gainer shake? probably not.... aviod these things.... get ur dog running and maybe a spring pole.... just my opinion.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree with above. I think they're junk. Proper exercise. Since just getting our flirt pole there's a big difference in Cain. He's working on his 6 pack 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> good old fashion working ur dog will get them to look right... no reaso to add garbage like that to the diet...
> 
> and sure as hel dont use that on a puppy. would u give ur 1yr old a weight gainer shake? probably not.... aviod these things.... get ur dog running and maybe a spring pole.... just my opinion.


:goodpost:
I agree just work him/her


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Just makes em bulkier.Conditioning is the way to go.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I'm not into chemicals in food or supplements. At least as little as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Trock10 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been using it since my dog was 5 months. He does look great and always turns heads but it could be genetics. He also looks better than his siblings but that could be because I take care of my dog like he's my child. Bully max has vitamins, as far as chemicals I'm not 100% sure about. My dog is now on GNC brand vitamins so we will find out if there's a difference.








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trock10 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

k9 superfuel is a good supplement


----------



## Trock10 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wanna try that next, I'm going into a heavier workout this spring with him once he hits 2 years old.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

rlopez, idk what bully max does but k9superfuel gives them more energy for sure, itll put a marked difference in your dog


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> rlopez, idk what bully max does but k9superfuel gives them more energy for sure, itll put a marked difference in your dog


that's because it contains green tea extract. which is basically like giving your dog 20mg of caffeine.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't like supplements for animals. I've never used one on my dogs but I have a 17 year old stud horse that worked himself all up this year over the neighbors mare and he would pace all day. He lost A LOT of weight. I had the vet out twice and he told me that he was just constantly moving and working the weight off there was nothing physically wrong with him. So I spent $50 at a time on this little bucket of supplement called weight builder. I went through 3 buckets pretty quick and I never noticed him put on a single lb. They are a waste of money in my opinion. If you take proper care of your dog and excercise him well you shouldn't need any supplement and its probably healthier for him.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

I just got a female that's a year old,almost a month ago now. 
She was a mess,mangled up from being fought,horrible skin iterations ,concrete burn,under fed and weight . Spent two weeks,cleaning and treating her wounds.. Every thing from using hydrogen peroxide ,triple antibiotic ointment ,liquid stitch.. Antibiotic pills ,Xanx.. Aspirins.. Aloevera plant juice,and tough acting tanacten powder spray. Got her past a serious fevor.. Infection . She's healing up great,energy level is awesome all things considered. There no tougher breed. I just treated her with a OTC dewormer and have given her everything but the parvo and rabis vaccines.that will be done very soon.getting her to put on weight isn't happening as fast as I'd like or have seen in the past with under nourished dogs.. Which leads me to using some sort of suppliment that will help me put some meat on her bones,def give her a boost in immune as well as help with any vitamen deficiencies . I've looked at green rhino power and think its a scam,after
Reading serval things on bully max- I may go with it. Does Any one have suggestions? Any products that are safe and work? she she gets fed quality food and a little more then the average amount for her size,still not gaining weight at a decent rate. This girl is a beautiful dog,great pedigree,just abused and misused. She's been fought and is a bit more on the aggressive side,which I've taken time to start the slow process of getting her out of. For two weeks I hand fed her and gradually got her use to eating from a raised bowl,fed alone.. At this point I can pet her and even put my hand in her food bowl without her losing her mind.i have an Amstaff that's great for socializing her with,and my Amstaff is big and strong enough to handle her own . Touchy at first but both have now packed up together. I work offshore and my girlfriend is the care taker while I'm gone,both sleep in our bed and live indoors,kennel kept while they are home alone. Any and all info would be appreciated


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Id reccomend feeting her alot of meat along with her dog food

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Sleeps with pitbulls said:


> I just got a female that's a year old,almost a month ago now.
> She was a mess,mangled up from being fought,horrible skin iterations ,concrete burn,under fed and weight . Spent two weeks,cleaning and treating her wounds.. Every thing from using hydrogen peroxide ,triple antibiotic ointment ,liquid stitch.. Antibiotic pills ,Xanx.. Aspirins.. Aloevera plant juice,and tough acting tanacten powder spray. Got her past a serious fevor.. Infection . She's healing up great,energy level is awesome all things considered. There no tougher breed. I just treated her with a OTC dewormer and have given her everything but the parvo and rabis vaccines.that will be done very soon.getting her to put on weight isn't happening as fast as I'd like or have seen in the past with under nourished dogs.. Which leads me to using some sort of suppliment that will help me put some meat on her bones,def give her a boost in immune as well as help with any vitamen deficiencies . I've looked at green rhino power and think its a scam,after
> Reading serval things on bully max- I may go with it. Does Any one have suggestions? Any products that are safe and work? she she gets fed quality food and a little more then the average amount for her size,still not gaining weight at a decent rate. This girl is a beautiful dog,great pedigree,just abused and misused. She's been fought and is a bit more on the aggressive side,which I've taken time to start the slow process of getting her out of. For two weeks I hand fed her and gradually got her use to eating from a raised bowl,fed alone.. At this point I can pet her and even put my hand in her food bowl without her losing her mind.i have an Amstaff that's great for socializing her with,and my Amstaff is big and strong enough to handle her own . Touchy at first but both have now packed up together. I work offshore and my girlfriend is the care taker while I'm gone,both sleep in our bed and live indoors,kennel kept while they are home alone. Any and all info would be appreciated


don't use a supplement. she already has too many things in her system. you need a healthy approach.

use the search function to look up "satin ball" recipe. i think that will suit your needs perfectly.

and a BIG thumbs up for saving that dogs life.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














Here are the before pics...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

And the recent pics
Of zoey































It's been interesting and a task getting this girl healthy and well mannered.. She's a sweat dog,but definitely high spirited and game.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

she looks a decent weight to me. but kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

She's a year old ,and her height and build,I figure she's at least 12 pounds under weight,she's around 35 maybe 40 pounds give or take,I'd say she should be 65 pounds to 70 . Her mother has a great build and muscle ,she's about 70,her father is a brick wall,solid 80 pounds . Pedigree wise she's razor and Colby . There's some jeep way back in there and carver but it's so far back that I can't see where it matters. And those lines aren't known for monster size. At least that I know of. Her mother is the one with jeep and carver in her,but it's like 4 gens ago,and she's predominantly Colby,the sire is 100 razor..

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

After reading the satin balls info will try it out with zoey!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't feed either of those dogs satin balls. Satin balls are for dogs that are under weight and need the high values of satin balls versus regular dog chow. Unless one of those dogs are dramatically thinner than the photos show they are at a fine weight. Adding more would be pushing them to be obese which sadly far to many pet owners thing is healthy.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I wouldn't feed either of those dogs satin balls. Satin balls are for dogs that are under weight and need the high values of satin balls versus regular dog chow. Unless one of those dogs are dramatically thinner than the photos show they are at a fine weight. Adding more would be pushing them to be obese which sadly far to many pet owners thing is healthy.


i agree with AmPit.
i was expecting to see skin and bones when i suggested satin balls. but i think she's fine. maybe a few pounds if you see pronounced ribs and vertebrae. but 12 more pounds and she will be a fat ass.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

At 1 year old she is still a puppy. She has not finished growing yet. And she may not even be near the same weight as her parents when full grown


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Sleeps with pitbulls said:


> She's a year old ,and her height and build,I figure she's at least 12 pounds under weight,she's around 35 maybe 40 pounds give or take,I'd say she should be 65 pounds to 70 .


I highly doubt that dog needs to put on 25 to 30 pounds. Stop going off what her parents are sized, doesn't mean squat especially with that kind of scatterbreeding. She doesn't look the least bit thin in your photos, do you have one from the side at her level and from above? She should have a nice tuck and show a couple ribs, most pet dogs are very overweight and people don't know what a healthy dog should look like.

Fat dog 55 pounds









10 pounds lighter


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I have looked up the satin balls and will give it a go. Far as conditioning,she gets walked and allowed to go into the yard but only under supervision. I work offshore and not home for weeks or months at a time,my girl friend does the care taking,what would be a simple way for her to start getting her conditioned. I've thought about a spring pole,but only one dog at a time,I seriously doubt my girl friend could break apart my pit pup and am staff,if things got out of hand. Mostly the pup will start it,but my am staff who is pretty docile won't tolerate too much and will fire up. The am staff is 12,the pup 1 . What would be a good exercise practice where both dogs can do together?












the pics are of my Amstaff Cali

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Beautiful pit Btw!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> I highly doubt that dog needs to put on 25 to 30 pounds. Stop going off what her parents are sized, doesn't mean squat especially with that kind of scatterbreeding. She doesn't look the least bit thin in your photos, do you have one from the side at her level and from above? She should have a nice tuck and show a couple ribs, most pet dogs are very overweight and people don't know what a healthy dog should look like.
> 
> Fat dog 55 pounds
> 
> ...


She has a little too much hip bone that shows a little rib,not too bad really,there muscle in her chest,muscle definition . But the hips have knobs .. Waiting on girl friend to text pics now. I'll be having her fixed due to the scatterbreeding. Back yard breeders.. I had to take her,I just couldn't walk away from her in that condition.. I'm actually in search of a APBT that's boudreaux or real heavy in its blood,which has been dead ended. Do you know of a quality kennel or breeder that has some boudreaux stuff?
Great looking dog by the way,love the shiny coat!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> I highly doubt that dog needs to put on 25 to 30 pounds. Stop going off what her parents are sized, doesn't mean squat especially with that kind of scatterbreeding. She doesn't look the least bit thin in your photos, do you have one from the side at her level and from above? She should have a nice tuck and show a couple ribs, most pet dogs are very overweight and people don't know what a healthy dog should look like.
> 
> Fat dog 55 pounds
> 
> ...


Lmao in the second picture I was like beautiful dog but jeez he has some awful skin condition!! Then I blew the picture up and he's been rolling in the grass and just covered in it. He's a pretty color!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey I'm curious,my pup is registered with ADBA as a APBT,I know for sure her pedigree is split between Colby ,craver and jeep,that being her mothers background ,her sire is 100 razor. Now,I have a ADBA paper,but I'm wondering If it's counterfeit or cooked. Does any one know of a way to look up the registry # for sure online ,or do I have to bite the bullet and pay ADBA for a mailed copy of her Ped? Any help is appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh and finally got the pics texted to me of zoey,she actually has put a little weight on since I saw her


























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

That dog is not skinny at all, she's fine.


----------

